# Banned from xbox live ??



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just went on to or tried to get onto xbox live to find i have a 2 day ban for "inappropriate content in the profile for your gamertag"

I have not changed my profile for well over a year so am a bit surprised about this to say the least.

Had an email saying "Your profile was brought to the attention of the LIVE Enforcement Team through complaints filed by other Xbox LIVE users or in the course of our operation of the service. The LIVE Enforcement Team has reviewed the complaints and other evidence regarding this content and determined it violates the Xbox LIVE Terms of Use and/or Code of Conduct. Because this content is in violation, the LIVE Enforcement Team has deleted the content and issued a temporary suspension."

Now far as i can see nothing has been deleated so no idea what this is all about.

For those that are not on my friends list my profile reads

Gamertag : John74
Motto : 5 Nukes no boosting
Name : Just call me Sir
Location : Sat in front of the TV
Bio : Nuke boosting is for gay little boys, grow a set and join the fight.

My Bio line should only offend cheats but then again i used to enjoy booster hunting.

As you can see i play call of duty but gave it a rest for the last 6 months but started playing black ops again these last couple of weeks, im guessing people dont like being beat by someone so low ranked they just file any old complaint.

Lucky i have a second account :lol:


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

John74 said:


> Bio : Nuke boosting is for gay little boys, grow a set and join the fight.


That'll be what caused it. Someone took offense, obviously a cheater.

I've found it best to have very little in my bio, as if they decide to ban you there's next to no recourse.

If you have a look at the xbox live forums, there's a section for people querying bans, and the answer is always the same. "We're not undoing it, tough luck".

A bit draconian to say the least.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

do you get the two days ban added back to the end of your live? as i would be kicking off big style, if not as your paying for something you cannot use.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

im half banned on forza


for no reason


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its clear the reason for the ban, heck there has been far worse in game some really vile comments made live, they still only get a short ban.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jordan said:


> im half banned on forza
> 
> for no reason


You not been hacking and putting chemical guy's logo on the cars...:lol:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> You not been hacking and putting chemical guy's logo on the cars...:lol:


nope!

never even thought of it (off i go :lol

was playing split screen with a mate, notice i have 999,999,999 credits

i just thought it was something it done in split screen mode anyway

went back into career, and i still had them

go on mad spending spree

buy all sorts of cars and start giving them out to people for nothing

receive message saying i'm banned from the storefront and auction house until i reset my profile

no problem, i've got 750 million to spend on cars, im a dab hand at tuning and vinyl making too so stick your storefront :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Osarkon said:


> That'll be what caused it. Someone took offense, obviously a cheater.
> 
> I've found it best to have very little in my bio, as if they decide to ban you there's next to no recourse.
> 
> ...


Bloody cry babies , i will be back on tomorrow looking to take some revenge :lol:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

John74 said:


> Bio : Nuke boosting is for gay little boys, grow a set and join the fight.


maybe someone took offence to the phrase gay little boys!!!

homophobe...


----------



## Keith McK (Mar 2, 2011)

Xbox live is stupid like that to be honest, get banned for no reason.

A few people file complaints on your profile and thats you banned!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can see why the 'gay little boys' bit could be taken as offensive, it's using the word 'gay' as a derogatory term which has nothing to do with it's common meaning.

To some people it would be the equivalent of putting 'Cheaters are dirty jews'. We all know that you don't mean anything bad by it, but some people are idiots and don't understand that being offended is entirely their fault, it's what _they_ make of it!


----------

